# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Bentley Arnage Red Label T - Full Correction Detail 55Hours ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Bentley Arnage Red Label T - Full Correction Detail 55Hours ▄▀*










Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!
If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!
 
​
*Bentley Arnage Red label T* 

Thanks for stopping by to read another of my write-ups! I rarely get the chance to do many write ups these days, about 10% of the cars I detail get a write up. If you want to see my day-to-day work, feel free to follow me on twitter or Facebook on the above links!

This car was booked in for:
- Full Correction detail to remove the surface defects
- Extensive Leather detail
- Engine Bay detail
- Some paintwork

This car was brought to me from Glasgow, Scotland for a birthday present for somebody. The car was probably in my unit for 8 Weeks or so, then delivered on the weekend of the birthday.

First up, lets check how the car arrived.




























Clear coat missing off a few areas of the car



















These were sorted in the body shop before any detailing was carried out.










So fast-forward a few weeks, and after the wing mirrors were painted and the front grill surround was paint, on with the detailing work!



















Straight slap bang into the middle of the paint correction work










Here are several before and after pictures of the paint during our paint correction process. You can see just how many years of incorrect washing can really affect the clear coat of the paint. There was barely a shine, and thousands of swirl marks and scratches present.

We assessed the condition of the entire painted surface, spotted some repairs, measured the thickness of the paint and corrected accordingly.


























































































































































Some close ups of the correction work just to see exactly how well the paint was brought up!


















































































When we assessed the paintwork before we started machine polishing, I noticed the passenger side had been painted at some point. The paint wasn't too bad, but the thickness was significantly different to the original paint. There were some strike through marks, and burn marks present along the whole side of the car. This requires a re-think when it comes to correcting paint like this. I took a different approach, but still maintained a great correction rate. Just not quite as perfect as the rest of the car, this wouldn't be the case if I had more paint to work with.

Before



















Does this paint look 12 years old to you? 

Moving onto more technical areas. Just as much attention paid here as the rest of the car























































Now moving onto the interior…. This required nearly a day alone! So much leather, so many carpets!
Add to the fact it was pretty filthy from the previous owner…

This is how the interior came in.




































































































So this was thoroughly cleaned, hoovered, waxed, scrubbed etc etc!!

Starting on the leather work




























50/50 on the leather arm rest




























All the crevices were blown out with the airline










Then brushed and vacuumed










More leather to do!














































Some finished shots of the interior























































And some after shots of the exterior!














































Engine bay










I didn't have much opportunity to take many after pictures, it was a very late finish at the unit (2AM I think) then it was picked up the morning after by the customer which gave me no more chance to snap any more!

Alas, the car that was driven away after the detailing work was an entirely different car that was dropped off 8 weeks earlier! The owner was over the moon and couldn't believe the difference and how much fresher the car was.

So what do you guys think? Thanks for reading, and as always, fire away with any questions!

Cheers

Jay

 












North West Detailing Paint Correction Porsche Detailing
​
Thanks to the guys @ www.shinearama.co.uk for always keeping me stocked up with the latest detailing awesomeness ☺


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning stuff mate. Amazing pics and finish. I like the look of those red MF's you're using, nearly as thick as the Bentley mats!!

Russ.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow looks amazing!! What a turn around.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Brilliant work!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Excellent work as usual!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

What a car, what a detail. That was a very special job and write up worthy of the car.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Love the mats. Pure opulence.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very thorough work Jay, you should be proud mate


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Pleased this went well for you... Thanks Jay.


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

superb work Jay!!


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow, some work there :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Stunning - superb work making it look like new again 

Someone had a very nice birthday!


----------



## hooley (Nov 10, 2010)

Great work as usual. :thumb:

Loving the chunky mats and the retro cassette player fitted!


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

stunning work inside out


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Great job and finishing!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work Jay, interior looks lovely now! As does the paint of course!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work, Love the interior.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

great work fella, you dont get those mats from halfords !!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic work Jay!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent work there Jay, that Bentley was a real mess to start with but you bought it back to life again ! Another happy client :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Amazing work, interior looks ultra clean :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Amazing work! What a transformation


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Just stunning:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing work..


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Lovely work mate, I've just done a pre detail valet on one of these recently, the paint doesn't look that different, but the chrome wheels are completely shot, chrome peeling like the proverbial banana, only gets driven once a year !!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

fantastic work.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

nice work  what was the tactic for the struck through areas?


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Stunning work and finish


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Car looks amazing now, incredible change and nice 50/50, :thumb:.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning finish


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

Damn good work. Nice result on the interior. What leather cleaner are you using?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks for the comments guys! It was a long one, such big buses these!


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

Great work 50/50 shots were fantastic


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

great job


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Stunning stuff mate. Amazing pics and finish. I like the look of those red MF's you're using, nearly as thick as the Bentley mats!!
> 
> Russ.


They're dodo towels


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

touched some towels at Dodo's stand at Edition yesterday.. so soft!!!! Unbelievable..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

xJay1337 said:


> touched some towels at Dodo's stand at Edition yesterday.. so soft!!!! Unbelievable..


Yeh they're a lovely towel. I must have a few dozen now! That reminds me, need to get the washing machine going in the unit!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

As always, great work :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Stunning !


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Prestige Detail said:


> Lovely work mate, I've just done a pre detail valet on one of these recently, the paint doesn't look that different, but the chrome wheels are completely shot, chrome peeling like the proverbial banana, only gets driven once a year !!


He'll have a job getting those refinished! very pricey job from what I hear and not many places if any can do it!

There a big ol car aint they mate?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Miglior said:


> He'll have a job getting those refinished! very pricey job from what I hear and not many places if any can do it!
> 
> There a big ol car aint they mate?


try the aerocoat finish. It's a powdercoat that gets a chrome-like appearance and is very durable, unlike the chromed or diamond cut finishes.


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Amazing overhaul of this fine Bentley Jay! :argie:


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice JOB!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Great job on a luxury barge Jay 

Baz


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

xJay1337 said:


> try the aerocoat finish. It's a powdercoat that gets a chrome-like appearance and is very durable, unlike the chromed or diamond cut finishes.


I think aerocoat has its place, its a great finish in the right situation, but the difference between factory finish of these rims and aerocoat would be night and day!

Shame there are so expensive to re-do!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Jay


----------

